# Disable windows media player streaming!!!



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

hello,

so i went onto gametrailers.com to find a cool videogame trailer. i did and it gives you an option to download the file in either quicktime or windows media player format. i USED to just click on the windows media player link and then i would get a pop up saying download. BUT now i get a neew tab opened and then the video starts to STREAM!!! how do i disable windows media player from streaming the video. I JUST WANT TO DOWNLOAD TRAILERS.

thank you.

(the first picture is before i click, second pic is after i click and then it starts to stream instead of showing up the download toolbar.)


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

In Firefox options, Applications tab change the Action next to Movie clip to "Save". You might also have to change the .wmv option.


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

i tried that and it still wont work some one please help me.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

open the media payer click tools /options/network disable streaming protocols leave http ticked.


----------

